# GF now insured to drive my TT....What have I DONE!!!



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

Morning all,

As the title suggests, I got my GF insured on my TT last night so she can drive it during the week whilst i sit on the bus, train and tubes around town....  :evil:

WHAT HAVE I DONE!!!

Any of you guys out there let your mrs drive your TT's? Im scared of getting a call from her at any point with bad news!!

I gave her a few pointers, but not wanting to be too anal about it, as it is just a car, but things like, do not park near other cars, fold my mirrors in, watch out for curbs etc etc haha.

I hate the thought of my pride and joy being out there without me knowing whats hapening to it haha


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

My wife drives our TT daily, no damage yet, but be prepared to clean makeup off the interior when ever she drives it! :x


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

fishface said:


> My wife drives our TT daily, no damage yet, but be prepared to clean makeup off the interior when ever she drives it! :x


Oh god i know about the makeup already! whenever the cow is in the passenger seat my mates knows shes been about, dame makeup paw marks everywhere!!


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

i have to fight for the keys these days....or i did before it developed a problem , now its my car again :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Never will I let my girlfriend drive of my car!!!
her corsa looks like it's been used for a demolition derby
a scratch to her is just a scratch "it still works" to me I'd be devastated and would end up in a big bust up lol


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I only let the mrs drive if it's a motorway trip for some reason it gets better mpg lol


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Dan_M said:


> fishface said:
> 
> 
> > My wife drives our TT daily, no damage yet, but be prepared to clean makeup off the interior when ever she drives it! :x
> ...


  now now 

don't get this 'make up everywhere' thing at all....what the hell they do with it, kiss the car or what? :lol:


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

redsilverblue said:


> Dan_M said:
> 
> 
> > fishface said:
> ...


haha :-*

I dont get it either!! They are like kids though, hand prints everywhere!! LOL [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Did your payments go down or up??


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

pas_55 said:


> Did your payments go down or up??


UP! £250 she has cost me!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Dan_M said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Did your payments go down or up??
> ...


Ah well you win some & lose some.Put my wife on my car it went down £50.She still wont get a chance to drive the R32 though


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

pas_55 said:


> Dan_M said:
> 
> 
> > pas_55 said:
> ...


Is it wrong that after only one day of her driving it and it costing me 250 quid, that im trying to boil up a plan as to how I can get her not driving it? I need a good get out.... Without having to go and buy her a car! ha


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

The TT is actually my wifes car, It is a TTR afterall. 

I have an L200 Pick-up truck.

Not a scratch on the TT but she's crashed my L200 3 times. The last being going into a multi story car park forgetting I had roof bars and kayak racks on top.

Stupid cow. :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, look for a good solicitor, divorce proceedings imminent.. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

My husband has damaged my last three or four cars. I haven't.

He's also damaged his own last three or four cars - I haven't.

My insurance is loads cheaper than his.

Go figure.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SalsredTT said:


> My husband has damaged my last three or four cars. I haven't.
> 
> He's also damaged his own last three or four cars - I haven't.
> 
> ...


+1
[ only that "my husband" is my ex!! ] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SalsredTT said:


> My husband has damaged my last three or four cars. I haven't.
> 
> He's also damaged his own last three or four cars - I haven't.
> 
> ...


+1
[ only that "my husband" is my ex!! ] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Yea - he sort of is A3! But we still have cover on both cars - is useful with regard to the kids often" His Volovo is better for trips with all of us as the tt IS a bit rescrictive - so we swop cars for a day sometimes.


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

Got the first fatal text today whilst at work. 'Dont kill me, i had to swerve a guy in the road and curbed your alloy up'

Not happy to say the least.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:roll: And so it begins. :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> :roll: And so it begins. :wink:


+1 make sure you share the in depth excuse with us 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

First thing she will do is scrape the allows the second thing she will do is try and reverse it and not realise the odd blind spot  obviously she might not do this on the first or second drive but the next few as she builds up confidence driving it  Hope that gives you confidence  :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Mines currently booked in for next week at the bodyshop to have the front bumper repaired and sprayed after my girlfriend's second trip out in it without me :roll:

Of course, objecting to "expensive" cars, she's not willing to pay more than a minimal amount towards repairs. On the plus side she's vowed never to drive it again. Naturally, I'll keep her insured...


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Gender jokes aside, it is not that simple. The TT is a sports car with limited visibility especially in London and quite powerful. I don't think anyone that has just driven Corsas in their life can just jump in a TT and drive it properly, unless of course they are talented drivers. I would not allow anyone that thinks that 150 horses is a lot of power, to drive my TT. I would not allow anyone to drive my TT, that can not judge how blind the blind corners are on a TT. There is a simple solution though..... SHE CAN GET HER OWN...... :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I must say that having learnt to drive on a VW Beetle (with much worse round vision than the TT!!) 40 odd years ago has helped with spatial awareness. Also, occasionally driving a lhd car in this country and a rhd TT on the continent helps further ,,,,


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

My wheels are curbed to buggery, and it's all my fault. I don't parallel park often, so when I do I'm out of practice and fail to remember where the wheel is.

I think the being able to drive a powerful car thing though is bollocks. Most of these things are scuffs which happen at slow speed, it's nothing to do with the power of the car, it's to do with the fact that you can't see *any* of the body work outside through the windows.

The TT is the most powerful car I've owned, but also one of the easiest to drive, as at the end of the day, it's got all the components out of a Golf. The clutch is easy to use, the accelerator isn't hyper-sensitive. The turbo doesn't put your car into a spin. Add in four wheel drive and ESP and it's a doddle. I had a Megane for a while, the clutch was horrible, getting it to pull away smoothly was near-impossible; it was slippery and unpredictable, and yet only had a 1.6 NA engine in it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dash said:


> My wheels are curbed to buggery, and it's all my fault. I don't parallel park often, so when I do I'm out of practice and fail to remember where the wheel is.


Practice? Don't you tilt your wing mirrors down to be able to see the curb when parking?


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sex is a wonderful thing, right up to the point where you wheels resemble dust bin lids, sorry girls only joking. :wink:


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok, so the excuse was that apparently a guy came flying down a tight road towards her, so she had NO OPTION but to take my alloys into the bloody curb!!! I thought to myself well thats a load of balls, as in my 10 years of driving, I have NEVER had to take to the dame curb. But there you go, I wasn't there so cannot really judge, but I'm not happy, both passenger side wheels are done. :evil:

She has said she doesn't want to drive it anymore, I'm happy with that  But of course I will leave her insured, just so it doesn't look like im too bothered by her driving it, otherwise I will only get the old chestnut... "you care more about your car than me blah blah blah" spill.

So..... Wheel refurbs in South London...anybody know of any? :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

alexi7 said:


> sorry girls :wink:


You will be when I catch you :twisted:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Practice? Don't you tilt your wing mirrors down to be able to see the curb when parking?


Too much like effort. I normally think I know where my wheels are so I have no need for dipping my mirrors - and when I do hit it's usually because I'm in a hurry.

That said, I'm not prolific, it's maybe a six-monthly occurrence...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Practice? Don't you tilt your wing mirrors down to be able to see the curb when parking?


 That's a good tip thanks Dani [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dash said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Practice? Don't you tilt your wing mirrors down to be able to see the curb when parking?
> ...


The result may curbed alloys then :wink:



Dotti said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Practice? Don't you tilt your wing mirrors down to be able to see the curb when parking?
> ...


Welcome Abi


----------



## Redneck Truck (Nov 26, 2011)

My lady friend has gotten so good at driving the A6 (huge body 4.2 6-speed with a 5kg flywheel) that I trust her in the TT. No mention of the pileup in which she found herself that took my Golf TDI off the road...


----------



## ashleigh2006 (Nov 26, 2011)

******* Truck said:


> My lady friend has gotten so good at driving the A6 (huge body 4.2 6-speed with a 5kg flywheel) that I trust her in the TT. No mention of the pileup in which she found herself that took my Golf TDI off the road...


One can not always avoid being hit by someone who likes to read receipts while driving. Plus, now that one will actually make you money


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Dan_M said:


> Ok, so the excuse was that apparently a guy came flying down a tight road towards her, so she had NO OPTION but to take my alloys into the bloody curb!!! I thought to myself well thats a load of balls, as in my 10 years of driving, I have NEVER had to take to the dame curb. But there you go, I wasn't there so cannot really judge, but I'm not happy, both passenger side wheels are done. :evil:
> 
> She has said she doesn't want to drive it anymore, I'm happy with that  But of course I will leave her insured, just so it doesn't look like im too bothered by her driving it, otherwise I will only get the old chestnut... "you care more about your car than me blah blah blah" spill.
> 
> So..... Wheel refurbs in South London...anybody know of any? :?


Oh dear - but you have to laugh. :lol:

My partner has her own TT so we haven't had to think about sharing. If we did I'd have to say any damage done needs to be repaired ASAP and I'm only paying if I did it!! 

Ps. Insurance costs are stupid to add each other on both of our policies due to our ages etc.


----------

